# Mk Digital Design “The Box”



## Umberto (Oct 9, 2018)

I have a light box made by MK Digital Direct called “The Box”. The company is out of business. One of the side fluorescent lights is out. I took out the old one and the only thing I could find on the light bulb is 2d 28 watts. I searched everywhere to see if I could find any specifications on the kind of lights used in the box but I could not find anything except that is 6500 kelvin, 4 Prongs, 2d, 28 watts and I imagine it is 120 volts. Can anyone help me with this? Thank you, Umberto.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 9, 2018)

In my town we have a store called Globe Lighting, and they are experts at bulbs. I have purchased from them some bulbs at extremely reasonable prices, which from photo supply houses were priced very high.


----------



## Umberto (Oct 9, 2018)

Derrel, what is the name of the town where the lighting store is located? Thanks


----------



## Derrel (Oct 9, 2018)

Globe Lighting, in Clackamas, Oregon, USA.


----------

